# Good songs to get stoned to



## coll1019 (Dec 4, 2008)

I'd like some new songs to get high to. Right no I mostly listen to rap and jazz...best of both worlds huh?HAha. But yeah I listen to buddy rich and the ying yang twins.
So if you guys can list some songs and bands to get stoned to that'd be great I'm open to any type of music


----------



## ststepen420 (Dec 4, 2008)

why dont you give this a try....

sublime- dont push


----------



## ststepen420 (Dec 4, 2008)

the grateful dead - peggy-o

just packed a bong for this one


----------



## ststepen420 (Dec 4, 2008)

guess im the only one posting in here


gov't mule- unring the bell


----------



## coll1019 (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah the grateful dead my dad used to run a radio station that played/put on shows for bands like them and MOE and stuff never used to be into it when i was younger but ill give it a try


----------



## ststepen420 (Dec 4, 2008)

nice, sounds like your dad was into the whole jam band scene


----------



## Broozer Bud (Dec 4, 2008)

dub trio, pretty hemp princess, explosions in the sky, ben wa, tortoise, bonobo, bassnectar, aphex twins........have fun gangsta!


----------



## ststepen420 (Dec 4, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7aGLY92B6s


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 4, 2008)

whos got the herb? --311

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/o8EE0LH9KyQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/o8EE0LH9KyQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Consciousness420 (Dec 4, 2008)

http://www.gangagiri.com/


----------



## davec145 (Dec 4, 2008)

slightly stoopid- 2am


----------



## 11/7/08firstgrow420 (Dec 4, 2008)

devin the dude- lacville 79
he has hella blunt smokin music hes the bomb also its fun to make up ur own shit lol i do that sometimes and listen to it later with my phone


----------



## ststepen420 (Dec 4, 2008)

slightly stoopid- im so stoned


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Dec 4, 2008)

i like older stuff for when i smoke...

-white rabbit by jefferson airplane of course (better for like pills)
-ANYTHING by jimi (good for any substance or drug)
-white room by cream i think... might be eric clapton (just good to smoke a spliff to)
-cocaine... clapton ... what do you think its good for
-memory lane and st ides heaven by elloitt smith (just mice chill song to relax to while under the influence)
-anything by andrew w.k. for a rager. good good party music.

hope this helps ill post more as i remember


----------



## strangerdude562 (Dec 4, 2008)

_take five - david brubeck

blues boy tune - bb king

john coltrane

pink floyd

whos got the herb -311

the call of ktulu - metallica

since i've been loving you - led zeppelin

any carlos santana

i want you(so heavy) - the beatles

little wing - originally hendrix but i recommend the stevie ray vaughn version

natural mystic - bob marley 


_


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Dec 4, 2008)

ohh yeah!!!!

of course dark side of the moon. lol

and smoking the herb again by incubus.... haha funny but really good song


----------



## edub420 (Dec 5, 2008)

sky is da limit -lilwayne i get stoned to this every time and its sure to do the trick.


----------



## ststepen420 (Dec 5, 2008)

for you maybe


grateful dead- up on cripple creek


----------



## captain792000 (Dec 5, 2008)

Burn One Down - Ben Harper


----------



## 11/7/08firstgrow420 (Dec 5, 2008)

well after ur done dave chapell or carlos mencias they r so funny lol


----------



## sugaryDAVE (Dec 5, 2008)

pink floyd all the way!!! shit gets you higher


----------



## koolhand77 (Dec 5, 2008)

God damn Man my favorite smoking song. "Hits from the bong" Cypress hill I love that shit even when I'm not high. kool bands I like when Im high is O.A.R there real good you like them if your into hip hop and jazz. Soul Coughing, Dave Mathews, Kings of Leon, Niel Young, The Doors, The Beatles, Anything by Eddie Veder, esus the list can go on and on. Chose one and fire it up. let us know what cha think.


----------



## Broozer Bud (Dec 5, 2008)

look up dub trio, another sound is dying. that shit is sick. and if you dont like anything hardcore then just give what ever song u listen to a minute because eventualy it will chill out its awsome


----------



## Derivs (Dec 5, 2008)

Anything Talking Heads, particularly while lighting it up driving.


----------



## Broozer Bud (Dec 5, 2008)

emerson lake and palmer and TOOL


of the chain


----------



## klovesmj (Dec 5, 2008)

Anything by led zepplin.
Its trippy as hell


----------



## Broozer Bud (Dec 5, 2008)

yo klovesmj, do listen to TOOL if not check that shit out it will blow your mind


----------



## koolhand77 (Dec 5, 2008)

Tool is the shit


----------



## Broozer Bud (Dec 5, 2008)

hells yeah it is


----------



## Shpongle Spores (Dec 5, 2008)

The Doors - Peace Frogs, The Soft Parade, Riders of the Storm
The best Pink Floyd albums are Dark Side of the Moon and Animals. Both of them can bring back my highs even when i've gone sober. 
STS9, Sphongle, and Tycho are also great chilled out bands


----------



## klovesmj (Dec 6, 2008)

potluck - marijuana 101


----------



## JJD (Dec 6, 2008)

Tool - Swamp Song


----------



## ststepen420 (Dec 6, 2008)

teal leaf green - pretty jane


----------



## Morning Star (Dec 8, 2008)

ruby magic - portugal, the man
talk show host - radiohead
mojo - peeping tom
retrovertigo - mr. bungle
enjoy


----------



## motoracer110 (Dec 8, 2008)

afroman....and 311


----------



## NomadicSky (Dec 9, 2008)

It's all in your taste man.

I tend to listen to Marilyn Manson, Nirvana, the Beatles, the Rolling Stones, Hinder, Cold, Cross Fade, even Casting Crowns.


----------



## surf88 (Dec 9, 2008)

ststepen420 said:


> teal leaf green - pretty jane


I see your also a dead fan!

for me Franklins Tower is choice. 

I also love Friend of the devil while i'm smokin. 

My dad was a major dead head back in the day. I guess i got my music genes from him. haha


----------



## ststepen420 (Dec 9, 2008)

hell yeah man!! My fav dead songs to get stoned to would have to be.....

bertha
mexicali blues
pride of cucamonga
uncle johns band
st stephen
shakedown street
peggy-o
althea

and of course those that you mentioned and i wish everyone was so lucky to be enlightened by such amazing music while smoking out.


----------



## BaySmoke408 (Dec 10, 2008)

check out The Bug- Jah War

its a dubstep song...really fucking badass

in fact look up any dubstep...i doubt youll be disappointed


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Dec 11, 2008)

black sabbath - snowblind


----------



## cb81490 (Dec 11, 2008)

The Expendables are by far the best band i have ever gotten high to


----------



## Forsaken5678 (Dec 11, 2008)

check out cinematic orchestra. its a jazz band with a dj. very good stuff!


----------



## jondoegrow (Dec 11, 2008)

Tool
A Perfect Circle
Incubus
Red Hot Chili Peppers
Pink Floyd
Led Zep
The Doors
Steve miller band
Tom Petty
Lil Wayne
Nas
Muddy Waters

All depends on what kinda mood Im in and what im doin.


----------



## bdrsouthsidesunnyshit (Dec 11, 2008)

shit listen to sinsemillia by slightly stoopid


----------



## RooRified (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm in the hip hop stage right now.
on my list is 
Snoop Doggy Dogg
Tupac
Bigge
Big L
Eazy E
Jadakiss 
Jay-Z


----------



## surf88 (Dec 12, 2008)

RooRified said:


> I'm in the hip hop stage right now.
> on my list is
> Snoop Doggy Dogg
> Tupac
> ...


Early '90s hip hop is the best hip hop.

back when the artist was an artist and not some stereotype in a club "makin love in da club" 

I can't stand what rap music has become. when you think it started with groups like NWA.

Sure they had some club type songs back then for radio play, but the others have some heavy shit.


----------



## SensiLove (Dec 12, 2008)

Supervillains - resin

Slightly Stoopid - sensimilla, babylon is falling, ocean, they are all great really.

throw in some pepper and sublime and you have the greatest stoner mixtape ever.


----------



## SensiLove (Dec 12, 2008)

cb81490 said:


> The Expendables are by far the best band i have ever gotten high to


oh absolutely!


----------



## jusrushfc (Dec 12, 2008)

Jason Mraz- im yours haha.. fuking not my style usually but.. i dont know why i like to blaze to it.


----------



## el3g3le (Dec 12, 2008)

I got 2 cd's in and loaded,
Cut Chemist - The Audience is Listening
Beastie Boys - The Mix Up
good beats. good listening. recommended.


----------

